# Bagger, Böschung, Bammel



## ron (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wollte nur mal mit anderen teilen, was hier gerade so passiert. Ich tue ein paar Bilder mit rein ums ganze zu illustrieren. 

Das Ziel mit dem Vorhaben ist die Schaffung einer Böschung zwischen Haus und Gartenteich, wo eine Terrasse als Übergang/Abschluss entstehen soll.

Zufällig gibt es in der Nähe eine Baustelle mit überflüssige Erdmassen und zufällig hatte der Nachbar Besuch von einem Bagger. Also plötzlich gings ganz schnell. Musste gesternabend noch mal raus um eine 15 m hohe Kiefer zu kappen. Geschickt wie ich bin mit solchen Sachen, hat sie gerade Sibirische Lilie erwischt.  

Im Augenblick fährt der Laster jede halbe Stunde mit jeweils 8 m3 und kippt's vors Haus. :evil Sch.. gerade ist ein grosser Stein in den Teich gerollt. Hat mir genau die __ Seekanne in die Tiefe gerissen!

Na ja wo gehackt wird, fallen Späne... 

LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

 iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih - Du machst ja alles kaputt!


Ne, ne, ne - nur damit se mim Bagger spielen können


----------



## ron (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Christine!

Doch nicht alles? :shock 

LG Ron


----------



## flopp (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Naja erst mal kaputt machen um nachher wieder (besser) aufbauen zu können 

 

Keep Cool wird schon :smoki


----------



## ron (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Christine,

hier noch mal ein Bild wie es jetzt aussieht. Zum Glück hat der Miniteich keinen Schaden erlitten, den Rabarber konnte ich gerade noch ernten, aber die Schwarze Johannesbeere wurde mit dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. 

LG

Ron


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Ron, das ist wirklich ein Jammer. Ich lege gerade einen Teich neu an und schleppe täglich neue Pflanzen, Steine, Sand etc. und muss mich noch gedulden. Vielleicht wird ja irgendmal das Wasser wieder klarer.. 
Aber dein Teich sieht ja wirklich wunderschön eingewachsen aus - jedes einzelne Pflänzchen würde ich da bedauern. 
Trotzdem es wird natürlich werden, das ganze Ambiente sieht ja schonmal wunderschön aus. 

S´wird scho wern, mit der Frau Korn is ja auch wieder worn 
Gruß Eva


----------



## ron (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Eva!

danke für die aufmunternde Worte. Ist aber alles auch nur halb so schlimm. Die __ Seekanne ist wieder aufgetaucht und die Lilie hat nur eine Blüte verloren. Und die Kiefer musste einfach weg. Wird schönes Brennholz draus.

Aber vielleicht hast du auch nicht gesehen, dass ein von den Bildern eine Kollage ist? Abgesehen davon, dass der Steg noch dazukommen muss, ändert sich am Teich nichts. Gartenmässig ist noch tierisch was zu tun. Bei der Grösse von 6500 m2 auch kein Wunder.  

Aber die riesige Maschinen sind schon etwas bedrohlich, wenn sich die Reifen mehr als einen halben Meter in den Boden eingraben, gerade wo das Stromkabel liegt. Ist aber alles gut gegangen. 

Ziel der ganze Graberei ist eine Böschung zu schaffen, die die hässliche Grundmauer verdeckt und gleichzeitig einen Trockenstandort ergibt.

Und vielleicht im Winter eine Rodelbahn?  

LG

Ron


----------



## michi(72) (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Ron,
das hört sich aber ganz gut an und du hast noch ein bisschen was vor Dir. Wird schon alles werden. Ich finde auch, dass es jetzt schon super schön aussieht. Bin mal gespannt, wie es fertig aussehen wird. Aber um die schwarzen Johannesbeeren ist es schon sehr schade. Der selbst Aufgesetzte schmeckt doch immer so gut.  
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

6500m² Grundstück und nur 70m³ Teichvolumen.... Schäm dich


----------



## ron (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hast recht Uwe, ich 

aber es hätte unwahrscheinlich viel Dynamit gebraucht den zu erweitern, und dann wäre Blumenelse erst recht ausgerastet. 

Ausserdem will ich den Tinnsee keinen Konkurenz machen. (Fasst die Trinkwassermenge von drei Wochen für die ganze Weltbevölkerung) Wird sogar Loch Ness ganz neidisch!  

Aber um das ganze wett zu machen leite ich hin und wieder ein Bisschen kosmische Energi in den Tümpel  

LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Ron,

irgendwie sieht das einfach so aus wie ich mir Norwegen vorstelle  
Ich bin ja wirklich gespannt, wie das alles mal fertig aussieht, so in einigen Jahren  Das wird bestimmt toll


----------



## ron (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hei Michi!



			
				michi(72) schrieb:
			
		

> Aber um die schwarzen Johannesbeeren ist es schon sehr schade. Der selbst Aufgesetzte schmeckt doch immer so gut.
> Lieben Gruß
> Michi



Zum Glück war es nicht die Meisttragende. Wir haben da noch was in der Hinterhand.   

Wenn du den Schnapps reinschmu...:shock ist ja ein öffentliches Forum. Also wenn du ein Bisschen Biotreibstoff mitbringen könntest, kriegen wir das mit dem aufgesetzten auch noch hin.  

LG

Ron


----------



## ron (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Conny, Kamerakollegin!

fehlt ja noch der Elch im Teich was  . 

50 m haben noch gefehlt. Wäre schon was, aber eine Nacht mit Elchen im Garten: da bleibt kein Auge trocken. Da gibt's weder Obstbäume oder Aufgesetztem mehr :evil :evil 

Dann lieber Fuchs und Luchs die um den Hühnerstall schleichen  

LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Ron,

ich glaube ich würde die Kamera die ersten Tage nicht mehr aus der Hand legen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ich würde die Kamera die ersten Tage nicht mehr aus der Hand legen



Also bei unserer ersten und bisher einzigen Begegnung mit einem Elch (Elchkuh mit einem Jungen) in freier Wildbahn waren wir so fasziniert, dass wir das fotografieren vergessen haben. Erst kurz bevor sie wieder im Gehölz verschwanden, haben wir noch einige Aufnahmen "geschossen" - sie sind  allerdings noch aus "Dia-Zeiten", daher können wir sie leider nicht einstellen.


----------



## ron (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> . Erst kurz bevor sie wieder im Gehölz verschwanden, haben wir noch einige Aufnahmen "geschossen" - sie sind  allerdings noch aus "Dia-Zeiten", daher können wir sie leider nicht einstellen.



Eigentlich ein Bisschen "Off-Topic", aber Dias können eingescant, oder einfach von der Leinwand abfotografiert werden, wenn es nicht auf Topqualität ankommt.

LG

Ron


----------



## alexander1 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Also mein "beste Begegnung" war mit einem Stier..so dass ich letzlich in den Teich springen musste!Das ist kein Witz erlich das ist mir wirklich passiert..zum Glück kamen dann die Aufpasser oder Halter dieses Tieres und haben es irgendwie geschafft ihn davon abzuhalten auch in den Teich zu springen..
gruß alex


----------



## michi(72) (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hey Ron,
kein Problem, den Biotreibstoff bringe ich mit und den dunklen Kandiszucker auch. Spendierst du dann die Beeren und die Flaschen?
Michi


----------



## ron (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hei Michi!



			
				michi(72) schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ron,
> kein Problem, den Biotreibstoff bringe ich mit und den dunklen Kandiszucker auch. Spendierst du dann die Beeren und die Flaschen?
> Michi




  

Wer weiss, vielleicht kannst du dann auch gleich unsere Sonnenkollektoren aus Marburg mitbringen!

LG

Ron


----------



## michi(72) (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Guten morgen Ron,
das kann ich auch Einrichten.  Ein Kollege von mir kommt daher, den spannen wir dann auch ein. Der kriegt dann als Belohnung einen kleinen Schluck von dem Aufgesetzten. 
Ach du, ich habe eben erst gesehen wo du wohnst. Dann muss ich mich aber beeilen, damit die Beeren nicht schon wieder verfroren sind. 
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## ron (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hei Michi,

keine Angst. :smoki Die Blüten sind mal gerade verblüht. Vor ende August läuft da noch nicht so viel. Dann gibts auch Heidel- und Preiselbeeren. Gestern haben wir die erste rote Erdbeere entdeckt.

LG

Ron


----------



## michi(72) (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hey Ron,
hört sich gut an, wenn ich dann in vier Wochen Urlaub habe, dann könnte das ja alles passen.  
Muss nur sehen, wie ich das alles in meinem Golf unterkriege.  
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## ron (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

 ein Golf,

ich glaube das schliesst sich aus. Die Module sind jeweils 2 m2 und 50 kg pr. Stück (also nichts für den Dachgepäckträger).

Lasst uns das weiter per PN's abklären. Für das Forum passt das nicht mehr so.

LG

Ron


----------



## ron (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal einen ganz alten Thread aufgreifen und mal zeigen wie es jetzt aussieht. Geht alles nicht so schnell, aber es wird.

Die verschiedene Wege sind noch dran und die Solaranlage wartet noch auf mich.

  
  
  



LG

Ron


----------



## Doppellhelix (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Ein wirkliche traumhaftes Anwesen hast du. so stell ich mir Kanada oder Norwegen vor.

Herrlich.

Aber in Norwegen ist es doch immer recht kalt. Kann man sich da deinen Teich so vorstellen wie bei uns? Also Flora und Fauna jetzt.

Mehr Bilder bitte 

Gruß Helix


----------



## ron (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Helix,

natürlich gibt es Überschneidungen, was der Natur angeht, aber das Klima ist hier wie in den Hochlagen vom Harz. Mitte Oktober friert der Teich zu und frühestens Ende April ist der wieder eisfrei.
Aber die Natur ist hier schon traumhaft. 

Wenn du dich interessierst, für das was hier so wächst, kannst du mal einen Blick in meine Albums werfen.



Ron


----------



## Doppellhelix (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Habe ich schon gemacht. 

Hast du das Haus übernommen oder komplett neu gebaut? Wo wohnst du denn in Norwegen (ungefähr zumindest)?
Sieht sehr einsam aus


----------



## ron (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Das Haus ist komplett neu gebaut. (Seit 7 Jahren zu Gange :shock). Wir wohnen ca. 2,5 Std. Autofahrt westlich von Oslo. Das Bundesland heisst Telemark und der Landkreis heisst Tinn. Der Landkreis ist etwa so gross wie Saarland und hat ca. 6000 Einwohner. Ruhig eben. Aber wir haben hier mehrere Nachbarn, also so ganz alleine wohnen wir hier nicht.

Du kannst hier schauen: http://kart.finn.no/ und im Suchfeld Bergskog, Tinn eingeben. Wir wohnen aber an der Westseite von der Strasse. Den Teich kann man sogar sehen (Flyfoto)

LG

Ron


----------



## ron (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Schon wieder über einen Jahr her, dass ich diesen Thread aufdatiert habe. Inzwischen hat die Veranda ein Geländer bekommen und jetzt ist es sogar möglich von dort oben ganz bis zur Terrasse unten (zumindest fast: unten fehlen noch drei Stufen) auf Treppen zu gehen.

Es wird es wird...

Auf halber Höhe entsteht einen Miniteich, damit ich Pflanzen haben kann, die etwas mehr Wärme brauchen. (__ Wasserminze, Sumpfwasserfeder, __ Schwanenblume, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Seekanne)

Aber darüber in einem eigenen Thread später.

Hier erst mal die Bilder.

       

Zwischen den Schauern durch eben... Dieser Sommer war gar keiner. Unglaubliche Mengen mit Regen und enorme Schäden. Wir sind aber zum Glück gut davon gekommen. :beten

LG



Ron


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Hallo Ron,

wir kommen dem TT bei Dir immer näher :knuddel
Es ist immer wieder schön von Dir, dass Du uns bei Deinem Projekt zuschauen läßt.
Danke für die Bilder und die Story


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

, dann komm ich auch mal mit


----------



## ron (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bagger, Böschung, Bammel*

Würde mich wirklich freuen!

Aber bringt schönes Wetter mit! 



LG

Ron


----------

